# Canning CSA and certified master food preserver



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

DH and I are trying to start a canning CSA. I will be teaching canning classes as well as providing produce to the customers. In doing research, I found I can become certified as a master food preserver or, here in CO, I think it's called a master food safety advisor.

Have any of you done this? I am thinking it is both a good education and refresher for me as well as a selling point to my canning classes. I'm just hoping I can find a class close and within my schedule restrictions.

Moldy


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Just _PLEASE_ don't turn into the canning police! LOL!


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Would not dream of it!! I do plenty of 'non-approved' canning, but for teaching someone else, I do want to do it the approved way. More of a 'CYA" than anything else, if you know what I mean!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I didn't know there was such thing as a certified master food preserver, cool! Do you have online info about this? I would like to do it.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

There used to be a "sticky" at the top of this forum about what it is and ISN"T. It was put there because there used to be a member that had taken the class and became the "canning police". That person thought that they had the right to "police" everyone elses food and canning abilities.

This is from the national _Center for Home Food Preservation_:

*How can I become a Master Food Preserver?*

&#8220;Master&#8221; volunteer programs that are connected to the Cooperative Extension System, such as Master Food Preservers and Master Gardeners, are currently state- or county-managed programs affiliated with the land grant universities and the Cooperative Extension Service in the state. In exchange for extensive education, the master volunteer returns contributions to the local Extension office, such as answering phone calls, developing and hosting exhibits, judging at competitions, etc. There are liabilities involved in someone conducting even volunteer work in the name of a state university; therefore, the guidelines and management procedures will vary among states. At this time, the National Center is not in a position to help individuals meet state guidelines for credentials and the title of Master Food Preserver.

If you would like to find out if your state offers this opportunity to become a Master Food Preserver, contact your local Extension Office (usually listed in local government pages of the phone book under Cooperative Extension Service, Ag Extension Office and/or 4-H Office). You could also contact someone at the state university to either ask your questions or let them know of your interest. These contacts can be found on a website managed by USDA:

_http://www.idea.iastate.edu/foodsafety/state_directory.asp_

Most states do not sell their Master Food Preserver curricula or notebooks to the general public. If someone wants information on preserving, they have other publications available with the actual recommendations and procedures. This website from the National Center is full of &#8220;How To&#8221; information for various types of food preservation. We will eventually have tutorials and a correspondence type course on line for self-study.

Keep in mind that a "Master Food Preserver" certificate and a dollar will get you a cup of coffee.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sally - thanks for posting that. I, um, do some shortcuts that are not approved, I'm sure - so I'm sorry but the canning police job will have to be taken by someone else. However, to decrease my liability in our lawsuit-happy society, I think showing that I have at least had the class and know what I'm talking about would be helpful.

won't find out until Monday if there's even a class in a 100 mile radius.

Moldy


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Well - guess I won't becoming a 'master food safety advisor'!! Talked to E. at the CSU extension service today. They offer the class and exam, but according to state law, I cannot present myself as a 'certified' MFSA unless and only if I am working as a volunteer for the extension service. To teach canning classes on my own, and charge for them, I cannot legally state I am certified.

So, I can pay for a class and certification, but I can only use that certification if I am working unpaid for the government entity that taught said class. Um, no... not gonna take it then.

Learn and teach to can while you can. Sorry if my slightly ticked off attitude is showing.

Moldy


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

That makes no sense. Why earn and pay for a certification you cant use?


----------

